#ubuntu-dk-moede 2011-06-21
<laoshi> sbc, de er da noget insisterende! men meget reelle
<sbc> ja, de gik til os denne gang :)
<sbc> Vil du kontakt ham hauts i morgen, eller skal jeg gøre det? Jeg har lige fået hans e-mail.
<sbc> (angående de bannere)
<laoshi> du må gerne. så skriver jeg lige til hjemmesiden at vi blev godkendt
<sbc> will do!
<laoshi> mødereferater skal bare ikke have lov til at blive syltet
<laoshi> godt at Ajenbo var med - de links havde jeg ikke lige fundet i en fart
<pixiarvai> folk må altså lade være med at sige at de gerne vil skrive referater, og så ikke gøre det .. Jeg har selv skrevet nogle stykker, og de gange jeg siger ja, bliver de også lavet   (øf slut)
<sbc> det er også lidt surt at de går ned i det. Altså, det skal være i orden, men vi har dem jo, de er bare ikke blevet flyttet elegant over på den nye hjemmeside. Det sker, og med frivillig arbejdskraft kan man jo ikke forvente at alting er tip-top.
<sbc> pixiarvai: ahh, ja. Der er vist nogen som ikke er blevet skrevet. Det er lidt surt...
<laoshi> men vi mangler stadig et generalforsamlingsreferat fra eitreach
<AJenbo> Jeg har en liggende jeg bare mangler at pare med en dato
<laoshi> fint
<laoshi> nå, philippinerne har også problemer med team reports
<AJenbo> ja så det lige, ser også ud til at de har nogle andre mangler
<laoshi> godt at vi nåede at få skudt mentor-ordningen i gang. hurra for pixiarvai 
<AJenbo> :)
<pixiarvai> den var de glade for
<laoshi> klart også en god ide til fællesskabet
<pixiarvai> ja
<laoshi> ingen for og ingen imod philippinerne og nu hepper irerne på hinanden!
<pixiarvai> så tak for den, Philippines må lave en ommer
<AJenbo> prøver lige om jeg kan hjælpe philippinere list, tommy kommer jo der ned og deler ubuntu ud engang i mellem
<pixiarvai> AJenbo,  sådan her skal vores side også se ud https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports , det er sku flot arbejde
<AJenbo> ja, de har lavet et godt arbejde
<pixiarvai> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/irc-meeting/ giver en rigtig flot side, men jeg savner det store overblik som de har lavet (igen, det er de sluppet flot fra)
<laoshi> ja, der kan vi lære noget af de meget systematiske japanere
<laoshi> så er der en artikel http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2011/06/21/ubuntudanmark-er-fortsat-et-officielt-team/
<pixiarvai> Og en stor tak til laoshi for det flotte arbejde som er lagt i den ansøgning. Jeg ved hvor mange timer du har knoklet med den.
<laoshi> ja, det var lidt af en opgave - men næste gang skal vi også se lidt på venezuelas ansøgning - den havde nogle gode træk
<laoshi> mere statistik kan også være på sin plads
<pixiarvai> aj kan vel skaffe dem
<laoshi> som den gode administrator han er
<pixiarvai> :D
<laoshi> bliver også lettere når der skal være hyppige rapporter
<pixiarvai> vi har 2 år til det 
<laoshi> og så skal vi huske at føje aktiviteter og møder på http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk
<pixiarvai> se den ligner jo noget vi kan bruge, der skal bare fyldes på
<pixiarvai> jeg vil foreslå at vi laver en tråd i forum, og så kan vi se om ikke at vi kan få 2-3 som gider at opdatere de mødelister .  Det er jo mest arbejdet med at tage alle de gamle som tager tid
<AJenbo> pixiarvai, har du lyst til at skrive en advarsel til andre systemer?
<pixiarvai> mener du den til "andre OS end Ubuntu ?"
<pixiarvai> eller hvad det nye subfora skal hedde ;)
<AJenbo> ja
<AJenbo> skal nok skaffe stat hvis i spørg :)
<pixiarvai> opret bare fora, så skal jeg nok lave teksten
<laoshi> AJenbo, det vil være fint med en advarsel til andre systemer: beware! Ubuntu is coming to eat you up!
<pixiarvai> den på http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=11150 ved jeg ikke lige hvad vi skal gøre ved. Som sådan burde den jo slettes
<laoshi> pixiarvai, hvis de kan genbruge noget af den, så er det fint. der skal nok stå noget om at selve forum kun tager sig af *buntu, medens andre henvises til den nye OffTopic-ting
<AJenbo> Tror jeg kalder den Andre systemer, så kan vi også kaster phproject og ligende der ind
<AJenbo> Det er også muligt at markere emner som løst der
